

Plastic Logic to use AT&T network for new e-reader - dan_the_welder
http://www.reuters.com/article/technologyNews/idUSTRE56L3XZ20090722

======
yan
I really can't wait for their reader; seems to be everything I can possibly
want in an e-Ink-like device. From the amount of features the demos are
showing, I'm afraid it'll be a lot more expensive than the Kindle DX.

~~~
dan_the_welder
It's looks pretty hot. I agree with you on pricing, probably high.

I'd consider a Crunchpad as an alternative. I am using a Fujitsu Stylistic
tablet currently.

~~~
dan_the_welder
WTF. A Kindle/Sony costs too much for what it is, a crippled computer. A
netbook is weak on ergonomics for reading. A new tablet costs way too much and
eats batteries and has all the attendant issues of a full PC.

I bought a used tablet and not only is it delightful to read on, I can
actually do some work.

As far as the Crunchpad goes, if battery life is at least three hours and the
price is less than a Kindle I am totally getting one.

------
blasdel
That sounds like a disaster -- how the hell are they going to lock down GSM?

If they want to go for a business model like Amazon's no-subscription
'Whispernet', wouldn't they get eaten alive by people using/cloning the SIM in
other devices?

~~~
jm4
I don't see how this is a problem exclusive to a GSM carrier. Who says there
has to be a SIM _card_? Couldn't the information be on a chip soldered to a
board?

~~~
dan_the_welder
Well, the GSM standard requires the SIM card for one.

~~~
jm4
You're only partially right. The GSM standard requires a SIM, but it doesn't
say anywhere that it's required to be a _card_ or that it needs to be
_removable_. The SIM could just as easily be built into the device.

~~~
blasdel
Yet I've never seen a device in which they aren't removable...

Even if it was integral to the device, it would still have to follow the
standard interface, and potentially be cloned onto a standard removable one.

